# Space?



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2002)

Is there a command for a leading space, so I could type:
*1.) 
*2.)
where the * is actually a blank space for indenting purposes? I know there are bullets but I just want a simple space.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2002)

Not at the moment.  Theres supposed to be a hack, but I haven't found it yet.  I'll keep looking.


----------

